# Almost 2yrold Buck in Rut



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Has some boys done up, one of them buck in rut. Ground buck is wonderful no off flavor at all!
No more ground beef mush for us!


----------



## fitwind (Nov 6, 2010)

I am going to have to try raisng my own meat goat. Did you take it to the processer or do it yourself??? I have only done chickens and ducks. I always wondered if it is cost effective to do. What is the average cost? I must give it a try, myself or take it to a processer have second thoughts .My brother inlaw went in with a neighbor and they bought a steer, and fed it up and had it processed. I think he got ripped off... said he mostly got liver,ground, and something else, he sadi the meat was tough as old bricks. I think they might have switched the beef on him. The steer they had processed was only a yr 1/2 old, it shouldn't have been that tough. 

I bet that ground tastes wonderful, I can't hardly afford to buy ground beef anymore..


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

You can probably do it yourself, tho we went to a prosessor. The 1st time we went it was all good, but the 2nd time his brother had someone else do it & tho he waived the cost we got ripped off, 145lb hangingd doe we got about 20 lbs & the brats were overly seasoned. (I like hot but it was way overboard)
Just be careful out there. Ask around, try an animal & see what happens.
Generally they charge 35 to $40 for kill fee alone. Most places you have to take the extra parts home to bury. 
Sorry to hear about your bad experience..no that steer shouldnt have been tough at that age.


----------

